# NEW BMW 1 Series



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thoughts? - Ugly front lamps, dumpy looking compared to the sharp original (Bangle did know what he was doing!)



















Just a bit bloated looking like the new F50 5 series.

Interior is better though, and the engines will be even better I guess.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks a bit like a Hyundai i30.

It's always sad when car makers take a good looking model, then slowly make it look worse and worse.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Interior is an improvement as I found it a very dark and dingy place to be on the current model. The nose job is incredibly unflattering in the photos, probably best to reserve judgement though as the E60 5 series got a lot of stick early on for looking bulbous and badly proportioned, especially around the rear wheels, where they looked smaller than the fronts and it turned out to be a handsome car in the end.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Headlights=fail. What a shame, the 1 Series M comes out, the pinnacle of 1 seriesness and looks awesome and what's replacing it, a bug eyed Hyundai clone.

Bangle was the man!!, though I do like the new 5 mainly as is close in look to the current 3.

Great interior on the 1 though.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

When i see these, i just thing 'oh they couldnt afford a big one'

That sounds awful doesnt it


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> When i see these, i just thing 'oh they couldnt afford a big one'
> 
> That sounds awful doesnt it


As a Mini Driver, yes . I like the 1 series. Especially the new 1 M!!, that's not cheap.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Saw a new 1M in black on the way down south, very mean and a true classic in the making.

The 1 series at present looks good as an M-Sport model but lacks a bit of flair as a standard SE model, but at least the styling lines are sharp. 

The new BM's (new 1 and F50 5) are a cross between the older bangle designs and a kind of bloated wheel arch look that is neither here or there. 

I would of took a BMW over Audi styling by miles when it was e46, e39 and even the e90 and e60 look sharp compared to the similar age Audi's although Audi had caught up and even surpassed by then in the styling stakes. But now Audi and even Merc! have gained a strong lead in terms of having a 'Look'. BMW seem stuck and unresloved in the way they want their cars to look.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What the FU.......

FAIL!!!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

That is fugly!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

looks awful, especially after seeing the new 1 M? Whats all that about?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Alex L said:


> *Looks a bit like a Hyundai i30.*
> 
> It's always sad when car makers take a good looking model, then slowly make it look worse and worse.


Was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Looks a bit like a Hyundai i30.
> 
> It's always sad when car makers take a good looking model, then slowly make it look worse and worse.


+1 does have a wiff of i30 to it if you ignore the front end.

erm as for the headlamps that is unforgivable they look to big for the car as though to say 1 series drivers need more light


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

R32rob said:


> That is fugly!


Could be talking about any BMW from about 1995 onwards really, but this really does take the biscuit...


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

It got an absolute slating on Pistonheads as well.

I'm not sure why tbh, it's a bit bland but it's hardly an ugly looking car.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

hutchingsp said:


> It got an absolute slating on Pistonheads as well.
> 
> I'm not sure why tbh, it's a bit bland but it's hardly an ugly looking car.


Have you seen the headlamps?:doublesho


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hideous looking thing and they stole the tail lights from a Polo.
Mind you, everything BMW touch looks s***, just look at what hey have done with mini.
Long time ago, before Bangle, they made some nice looking tastefully styled cars but have totally lost their way now as the new guy seems just as bad


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure the new mini looks **** mate, popular car. Looks great IMHO.

Most modern BMWs look good.

**** looking cars are like anything made by Ssangyong etc, do you seriously group the mini and all Bangle onward BMW's in with that?.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Most modern BMWs look good.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They are similar


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Not sure the new mini looks **** mate, popular car. Looks great IMHO.
> 
> Most modern BMWs look good.
> 
> **** looking cars are like anything made by Ssangyong etc, do you seriously group the mini and all Bangle onward BMW's in with that?.


If you are considering style, then yes


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fail!

I saw a 1M in the flesh yesterday, such a special car, apart from the interior, which was very, very bland!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

brian245 said:


> Hideous looking thing and they stole the tail lights from a Polo.
> Mind you, everything BMW touch looks s***, *just look at what hey have done with mini.*
> Long time ago, before Bangle, they made some nice looking tastefully styled cars but have totally lost their way now as the new guy seems just as bad


MINI Like Marmite. love them them or hate them, The first generation models were and still are the best looking modes IMO. They have lost the plot over the last few years as the shape has been saturated. But as a marketing ploy, they've done a first class job.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by Danno1975 *

Not sure the new mini looks **** mate, popular car. Looks great IMHO.

Most modern BMWs look good.

**** looking cars are like anything made by Ssangyong etc, do you seriously group the mini and all Bangle onward BMW's in with that?.



brian245 said:


> If you are considering style, then yes


So are you suggesting that all modern BMW's are in the same styling leagues as this*


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Fail!
> 
> I saw a 1M in the flesh yesterday, such a special car, apart from the interior, which was very, very bland!!


WTF is going on with that front bumper, looks like it's got downs syndrome!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> WTF is going on with that front bumper, looks like it's got downs syndrome!


What's that supposed to mean?!


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Originally Posted by Danno1975 *
> 
> Not sure the new mini looks **** mate, popular car. Looks great IMHO.
> 
> ...


Ugly is ugly and a lot of it boils down to proportions.
As an example, Fiat got it right with the 500, mini _almost _got it right with the Mk1 (and that was before BMW) but have gone down hill ever since


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

brian245 said:


> Ugly is ugly and a lot of it boils down to proportions.
> As an example, Fiat got it right with the 500, mini _almost _got it right with the Mk1 (and that was before BMW) but have gone down hill ever since


 Fair enough, what you driving out of interest, seeing as how you've just slated both my cars


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Not a Fiat if that is what you are thinking
I live in the city and drive a VW Polo and have been an avid car enthusiast for 60 (yes sixty) years and have followed the evolution of the car with great interest over that time and I think I have gained the ability to pick a lemon when I see it.
Possibly a glance through the threads on the Autocar site would show that I am far from alone on this one too


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

brian245 said:


> Not a Fiat if that is what you are thinking
> I live in the city and drive a VW Polo and have been an avid car enthusiast for 60 (yes sixty) years and have followed the evolution of the car with great interest over that time and I think I have gained the ability to pick a lemon when I see it.
> Possibly a glance through the threads on the Autocar site would show that I am far from alone on this one too


Well at least the Polo plays it safe, the only thing my sister in laws polo stirs in me is boredom for is vanilla almost invisible styling, lacklustre dynamics and suprising lack of quality feel when compared to the Mini.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Well at least the Polo plays it safe, the only thing my sister in laws polo stirs in me is boredom for is vanilla almost invisible styling, lacklustre dynamics and suprising lack of quality feel when compared to the Mini.


This is the response I was expecting and you did not disapppoint.


----------



## SiliconS (Jun 23, 2010)

I can tell what I'll always think of when I see one of these on the road:



















Sorry.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Me and the Mrs have owned 4 BMW Minis:

MK1 Phase one 2002 Cooper - quality ok, great fun
MK1 Phase one 2004 Cooper S - dog, loads of problems
Mk1 Phase two 2006 Cooper S - brilliant, fixed all the niggles like rattling dash etc
MK2 2009 Cooper D with JCW Bodykit/Wheels - worst one yet for quality, loads of problems with the DPF

sold Cooper D to get......120D M Sport:lol:

Quality much better in the 120 but my current MK5 Golf GTI is better, cheaper car also:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree, sadly BMW have for it wrong with the new 1, like the ugly sav the x1 it's not a nice looking motor. Hope the new 3 avoids the same treatment !!.

Other wise I'll have to buy a polo myself next .


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Me and the Mrs have owned 4 BMW Minis:
> 
> MK1 Phase one 2002 Cooper - quality ok, great fun
> MK1 Phase one 2004 Cooper S - dog, loads of problems
> ...


No problems with my R56 MCS that have dented my enjoyment sadly you always get the odd car with problems which is a major pita for the person who gets it. And no one logs on to found to say how good their car is, only when it has a problem. Our MCS is fast frugal and fun and we love it.

Golfs are ok, not driven the Gti but it would obviously be more dynamic than the 1 series and standard v dub as it's got the full gti engine and chassis going for it, the 120d is a lower powered car. But having both on the fleet I manage I can't agree the golf feels better quality in respect of materials and feel, but it is cheaper and it is close to as good, they also spend more time in servicing and break more easily than the 3's and 1's.

But my comments were only in relation to styling anyway, there's nothing wrong with any v dub, I just like BMW's more as I like the styling, materials dynamics and feel. And whilst a sporty v dub will be on for the ride with a simular BMW, a run of the mill passat polo or golf will be no even close to it's run of the mill BMW equivalent for dynamics, this I know from experience and there's nothing wrong with that for most people vanilla is the bat flavour.....

Certainly there's no BMW v vw war here, I just wanted to query Brians sweeping comment that all BMWs and minis were as ugly as Ssanyongs!!!!!.

And stargazers view that the 1 m looks like a down syndrome person which knowing a very nice kid with downs is a silly offensive comment.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

brian245 said:


> This is the response I was expecting and you did not disapppoint.


Thanks, that's nice I hate to disapoint I got my vibe from you, it's good to have strong views, and as i have found nice to air them, normally I keep things to myself but seeing as how you started sharing so constructively .

At least we are all happy now, you think all BMW's are ugly like a chinese car, I think non sport v dubs are a bit boring.

I'm off for a wedding anniversary spa day with the wife in my BMW now.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thread re visit*

Just been invited to go have a play with the new 1series by BMW, (I manage a car fleet as one of my roles).

Ahead of the event they sent some details and I have to say, it looks a lot better second time round.

Yes the lights are odd, but with the DRL on they do have. Proper BMW "focus" thought they are not great and I'd imagine the first LCI will see some tweaks.

has some great features, remembering BMW quietly introduced efficient dynamics across their entire range without a massive press brouhaha a few years ago, the rest of the Market is now caught up but still insists on designating only 1 green version with the tech, ie blue motion etc.

BMW now have Eco drive to build on the ed on all their cars which helps the leaden footed drive lighter, it advises you on accelerator pressure and monitors your savings.

Tbh I now have a very light foot, often coasting down gradients in low speed conditions and was thinking this morning about what tech could replicate this, amazing BMW already invented it.

I am getting 38.2 out of my Mini Cooper S by driving smooth and light, as well as the efficient dynamics and direct injection etc so the 1 Series should be super frugal.

And I do when conditions allow cane the nuts off it, but comuting smoothly has seen the mpg improve, (town too) in fact it went up .1 this morning!!.

Before I started doing this it was in the low 32's!!!!.

So Eco drive sounds great, and looks are growing on my, I think it will be on our fleet list.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

brian245 said:


> Hideous looking thing and they stole the tail lights from a Polo.
> Mind you, everything BMW touch looks s***, just look at what hey have done with mini.
> Long time ago, before Bangle, they made some nice looking tastefully styled cars but have totally lost their way now as the new guy seems just as bad


Agreed!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't like the look of them at first glance...

I did like the look of the 1M on top gear the other night...very nice...but waaay overpriced imo

probably all sold now mind you! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to agree with you cueball the new one does not do anything for me on the looks front and i too loved the 1M that did look very nice but i wouldnt be paying that for one


----------

